# help !!!!!!!!!!!! im so worried



## flowers21 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi I'm 17 weeks and for the last few weeks have felt a funny feeling at the top of my vagina. Just like a fluttering, now this has changed to a very heavy and fullness feeling and its worrying me. Its my second pregnancy and i suffer from lax ed muscles through out my body and this dose give me some bladder weakness. Have been seeing physio and they have discharged me now till after baby has been born, I have been given a bump belt but have not started to use it yet.
Sorry if this is a silly question.
Many thanks Hannah


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is all likely to be due to pregnancy hormones and lax muscles, as you say!

Do your pelvic floor muscles whenever you can and maybe give the physio team a ring to discuss any other options.

Take care x


----------

